# "Ergo Bone" in aluminium ornamented



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hi Guys,
I am happy to introduce my new slingshot the "Ergo Bone". Following in my line of bone themed slingshots. I have made the "Pickle Bone" and the "Sling Bone" Now it is time for the "Ergo Bone"
I have been an ornamental turner for many years. I built my own lathe to do the ornamental work on. I could have done this work on earlier models but I wanted to learn about slingshots and there design before I spent this amount of time on one.
I am very comfortable with slingshots and there design now and designing new ones is a lot of fun for me. Yes I have lots of tools as some have commented about my dream shop. I feel it is important for you to know that I do not have a CNC MILL or any CNC equipment for that matter. These slingshots were cut out with my band saw to a pattern I cut out of corian and used to copy them with.
Here are some details of the Ergo Bone
Overall dimension are 3 7/8" wide 6" long 1/2" thick
Fork tips are scalloped 1" wide
Fork gap is 1 7/8"
Channel lock band attachment system for OTT shooting

So here they are. The first one has fluorescent green removable scales

Click on the picture for larger view 






























The second one is a skeleton frame style with para cord wrap.There is a set screw in the bottom of the handle to lock the para-cord in place since I do not do knots so well. 





























Here is a short video of the Rose engine cutting the patterns on them






I hope you like them!


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Awesome stuff C-O. You are quite the craftsman.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow.. amazing! :wub:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Those are beautiful!! I really like the way you off set them to get different looks.

Todd


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

Awesome stuff!!!


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

WOW, aluminum awesomeness C-O!!!!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

VERY cool. Excellent Job Can-Opener, thanks for sharing the pics and video.

The finish on the aluminum frame looks very clean, nice work with the removable scales also.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You're pretty good at this, Randy...

/understatement


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Whoa! lookin' good, and do like this channel lock set up.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy....shit...this really makes me speechless for the first time...totally amazing!


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Really incredible,love the final shape


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You're an a$$hole.....  ........ Amazing work Randy. Love the Rose Engine. Love you. :bowdown:


----------



## Arturito (Jan 10, 2013)

Nice slingshot and nice delicate work as always ... you don't need it, your hands are better than any CNC stuff known to date LOL !

Cheers

Arturo


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

BC-Slinger said:


> Awesome stuff C-O. You are quite the craftsman.
> 
> Cheers
> BC-Slinger


Thanks BC Glad you like them!



GrayWolf said:


> Those are beautiful!! I really like the way you off set them to get different looks.
> 
> Todd


Thanks Todd. Yes I like them offset for that same reason.



scarfaceTom said:


> Awesome stuff!!!


 Thanks Tom. I like your work very much!



jld70 said:


> WOW, aluminum awesomeness C-O!!!!!


Thanks glad you like them.



Danny0663 said:


> VERY cool. Excellent Job Can-Opener, thanks for sharing the pics and video.
> The finish on the aluminum frame looks very clean, nice work with the removable scales also.


 Thanks Danny! I thought you would appreciate the work in aluminium. The rose engine pattern is a satin finish so not so much glare. I like the removable scales. I machined down the screw heads and next time I am trying it with smaller screws so they don't stand out as much. I am a fan of your work 



ash said:


> You're pretty good at this, Randy...
> 
> /understatement


 Thanks Ash, You do some awesome work also!



wombat said:


> Whoa! lookin' good, and do like this channel lock set up.


 Thanks Wombat! The channel lock works awesome. I have used different screws and all I need to change bands with this set up is the screw bit itself. However I am never far from a screwdriver anyhow  This is less bulky than larger knobs or socket head screws and gives me a cleaner look. Feel free to use the idea if you like 



AnTrAxX said:


> Holy....****...this really makes me speechless for the first time...totally amazing!


Thanks AnTrAxX I hoped you would like them perhaps one would be S worthy? as a wood SS. I figured the rose engine would amaze you as you know how CNC works and this is how it was done in the old days before CNC. The pattern work on these took about 2 hours for each one. Glad you like them. 



Yago said:


> Really incredible,love the final shape


 Thanks Yago,I am really happy with the shape. They have three grip areas, right at the fork tips,down in the finger hooks,and wussy style hammer grip 



Btoon84 said:


> You're an a$$hole.....  ........ Amazing work Randy. Love the Rose Engine. Love you. :bowdown:


Thanks Brandon! Love you to man! :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

You're amazing, Randy. I love all your work. Incredible workmanship, whether it's wood or metal or......etc. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

wow man, just.... WOW.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Those look fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Those are sweet! Nice surface patterns on them.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Arturito said:


> Nice slingshot and nice delicate work as always ... you don't need it, your hands are better than any CNC stuff known to date LOL !
> Cheers
> Arturo


 Thanks Arturo, I love that it is modern material with old world techniques.



mr. green said:


> You're amazing, Randy. I love all your work. Incredible workmanship, whether it's wood or metal or......etc. Thank you for sharing.


Thankyou very much Mr. Green



quarterinmynose said:


> wow man, just.... WOW.


Thankyou Quarterinmynose I like your work also!



SamuraiSamoht said:


> Those look fantastic! Thanks for sharing.


 Thank you for looking 



NaturalACE said:


> Those are sweet! Nice surface patterns on them.


Glad you like them. Thanks


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Are you thinking of putting a price tag on these?


----------



## ralle1 (Jan 31, 2012)

wow is a beatyful slingshot. very nice craft :thumbsup:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> Are you thinking of putting a price tag on these?


 Not interested in selling them. It is just a hobby for me.



ralle1 said:


> wow is a beatyful slingshot. very nice craft :thumbsup:


Thank you!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!!!!

FABULOUS work, dear sir!!!! Those hypnotic circles imprinted in the frame are too much!!!!

New Age slingshots, with fantastic design and made with great craftsmanship!!

Excellent!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

If you ever do decide to sell them I don't believe you'll have a problem, very nice.


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Yikes! That's some technology -- not just merely impressive, but every bit of fully intimidating!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

you made a masterpiece my friend!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Super freakin cool!!!


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ya, this is just radically awesome. I want to curse out loud when I look at this slingshot. You know that feeling when you see something so awesome and beautiful that you just say...... fuck that's awesome. fucking shit that's fucking awesome as fuck!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Total knockout cool man! Beautiful work.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Outstanding job!!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Quercusuber said:


> Oh my!!!!!!
> FABULOUS work, dear sir!!!! Those hypnotic circles imprinted in the frame are too much!!!!
> New Age slingshots, with fantastic design and made with great craftsmanship!!
> Excellent!!!!
> Cheers ...Q


Thanks Q! I was a bit worried that the pattern might hypnotize me when I was shooting and I could get hurt LOL!



August West said:


> If you ever do decide to sell them I don't believe you'll have a problem, very nice.


 Thanks AW



Lacumo said:


> Yikes! That's some technology -- not just merely impressive, but every bit of fully intimidating!


 Thanks Lacumo. The technology for this work was discovered in the 1700,s you can look up info on rose engine turning if you are interested!



Bob Fionda said:


> you made a masterpiece my friend!


Thanks Bob, that comment is meaningful to me coming from a Master Artist! I love your work! 



toolmantf99 said:


> Super freakin cool!!!


Thanks Toolman



Btoon84 said:


> ya, this is just radically awesome. I want to curse out loud when I look at this slingshot. You know that feeling when you see something so awesome and beautiful that you just say...... **** that's awesome. ****ing **** that's ****ing awesome as ****!


 Thanks, Brandon You are making me Laugh!



Beanflip said:


> Total knockout cool man! Beautiful work.


Thanks Bean, I really appreciate your comments


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Truly awesome work! Too bad the video isn't showing up on my android phone... Do you per chance have a YouTube channel where I could go see it?


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

The ornamental patterns produced by the lathe are called Guilloché. Ok perhaps I've been watching videos on rose engine lathes for the past 2hrs  I noticed yours is automated nicely. Do you ever manually turn?


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Viper010 said:


> Truly awesome work! Too bad the video isn't showing up on my android phone... Do you per chance have a YouTube channel where I could go see it?


Sure it is on my YouTube channel You should be able to get there from the first post?



Btoon84 said:


> The ornamental patterns produced by the lathe are called Guilloché. Ok perhaps I've been watching videos on rose engine lathes for the past 2hrs  I noticed yours is automated nicely. Do you ever manually turn?


Sure I can turn it manually if I choose to. It has a handle just like a milling machine. If I did do it by hand the striations which create the pattern especially when working in aluminum would be inconsistent and not look as good. A steady even feed rate creates the nicest looking cut. If you held one in your hand you could see the moire effect the light has on the pattern it is mesmerizing.I am not able to capture that in photo.
You my friend are looking over the edge of a dangerous cliff!  It is possible for anyone to make there own rose engine. My first one was built from MDF. You can find plans for a rose engine if you search MDF rose engine. A friend of mine Paul Fletcher who is deceased was a master Ornamental Turner designed it and he let another friend Jon Magill publish the plans. You could look up the Ornamental Turners International also try the The society of Ornamental Turners. There is lots of info out there. Once I went over the cliff several years and several lathes went by and the journey was awesome fun! The lathe I showed in the video is my third floor model. I will warn you it can get a little expensive even for a basic MDF lathe you probally gonna lay out$1000.00 before you are doing basic work and then the problem arise that the work dose not look quite as good as I have seen. What do I need to do? THE CLIFF!!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Is Impressive my friend, many of you are in another "Galaxy"

Cheers ....... Alf


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol as I said, the YouTube video in the first post doesn't show up on my phone. Could you post the name of your YouTube channel here please so I can have a look on my YouTube app? Thanx


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

A thousand bucks for a home built starter model ey? You sure you wouldn't consider selling some of those beautiful slingshots? No way in heck I can shell out a grand for a lathe of my own :-(


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

alfshooter said:


> Is Impressive my friend, many of you are in another "Galaxy"
> 
> Cheers ....... Alf


Thanks Alf



Viper010 said:


> Lol as I said, the YouTube video in the first post doesn't show up on my phone. Could you post the name of your YouTube channel here please so I can have a look on my YouTube app? Thanx


Sorry not real good with computer stuff here you go http://www.youtube.com/channel/UCPM2-F1VXmtYvHBh-5jOQaw



Viper010 said:


> A thousand bucks for a home built starter model ey? You sure you wouldn't consider selling some of those beautiful slingshots? No way in heck I can shell out a grand for a lathe of my own :-(


Like I said above it is just a hobby for me. Thanks


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Waaah, I've almost missed it! 
Wow Can-Opener. I am speechless. On an 'awesomeness scale' from 1-10 you reached level 12! I've never seen that before. Really really amazing work! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Very nice work!

For some reason it reminds me of an ornately decorated nickel plated peacemaker.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow that is bewitching metalwork, to fall in love :wub:


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

flicks said:


> Waaah, I've almost missed it!
> Wow Can-Opener. I am speechless. On an 'awesomeness scale' from 1-10 you reached level 12! I've never seen that before. Really really amazing work! Thanks for sharing!


Thanks Flicks, I am glad you like them.



Bill Hays said:


> Very nice work!
> 
> For some reason it reminds me of an ornately decorated nickel plated peacemaker.


Thanks Bill. I have always wanted to learn how to engrave on guns but never got there. I have a desire to build a gun but all of the red tape is stupid! I am very happy SS are legal and no red tape  very rewarding to build as you well know.



Mr.Teh said:


> Wow that is bewitching metalwork, to fall in love :wub:


Thanks Mr. Teh glad you like them


----------



## Gardengroove (Feb 13, 2012)

Wow, that is an outstanding job you did, Can Opener!! I love it. And even more for the fact you didn't use a CNC mill  The only thing I don't like is the philips head screws. But that's just personal preference.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

WTF??? How awesome can a slingshot get? That one with the scales on it is crazy good! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Again afraid to shoot these. Pray for no fork hits.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

So damn cool!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> Again afraid to shoot these. Pray for no fork hits.


They'll buff right out! :lol:


----------



## samurai1 (Nov 16, 2014)

Speechless. :shocked:

You sir are an artist among artists. Again so sorry about another old old old thread revival. :blush:


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

You are rise simple slingshot building in rocket science level  so cool!


----------

